
Army Captain Sues Obama Over War Authorization - joelx
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/05/05/us/islamic-state-war-powers-lawsuit-obama.html
======
gepoch
After the refined-twitter post[1], I'm really starting to think I should
change my user agent string. The Times mobile site is also dramatically better
than their desktop site..

hmm....

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11631157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11631157)

------
ck2
Well there's a career that's over.

Next transfer will be somewhere very very cold.

I thought there was a ruling you can't sue a sitting President?

Why does this fall on an officer in the Army, why doesn't Congress actually
realize it needs to pass authorization? Every year there is some excuse. Too
busy re-naming post offices that they are trying to put out of business.

~~~
frandroid
Why bother authorizing a war and have blood on your hands?

~~~
ck2
Using that logic, why pass anything at all through congress.

Oh wait.

------
kiba
Fat chance that this will inconvenience Obama or the next president over in
regard to the ISIS one bit.

~~~
frandroid
Actually asking elected representatives to support war can yield surprising
results, not just then but later. You could argue that Obama's initial vote
against the Iraq war was crucial in winning him the nomination in 2008. Now of
course his White House says the war he voted against gives him authority to do
something he thought they shouldn't do in the first place, but let's just call
that an interesting development.

